# My toppings won't stick to the crust?



## Mischief Managed (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello! I am new to cooking and I came across a recipe that looked really good to me. I tried to make it, and it tasted good all and all, but there were some critical errors that I really need to fix!
1) The toppings would not stick to the crust. When I tried to cut it up it stuck to the knife and came right off
2) The foil sticks to the crust

I did everything the recipe said (Recipe: Honey Pecan Triangles Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes)


I am not sure if it is because I live in Colorado or what but it just didn't work. Also, the crust was REALLY dry when I put it in the pan. Like, it was cracking almost. 

Please let me know how I can fix this! I LOVE how it tastes and would love to bring it to Thanksgiving Dinner.


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 17, 2011)

First thoughts:  Reynolds Wrap now makes a nonstick style that works pretty well.

You might try dipping your knife in water before cutting and gently holding the topping down with your fingers as you cut.  And maybe add a bit of cooking oil to the crust ingredients.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jusnikki (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not an expert on pastrys but I'm sure someone will give you some advice soon. They're just working their rounds...


----------



## Silversage (Nov 17, 2011)

A couple thoughts:

Did you generously butter the foil?

The purpose of boiling for 3 minutes is to cook the syrup to a particular stage.  Perhaps soft ball?  Thread? Something else?  The problem with this recipe is that it doesn't take into account that things boil at different temperatures at different altitudes.  It also doesn't tell you what temperature they are trying to reach.  For example, thread stage is 230-235F.  Soft ball stage is 235-240F.  Those 10 degrees make a big difference in how much water is cooked out, and how much the sugar is concentrated in your syrup.  This will determine whether it sets up nicely, runs all over the plate, or breaks tour teeth!  It can also determine how well everything holds together.

Since you live in a high altitude, I would find a similar recipe that gives temperatures instead of minutes.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 17, 2011)

i use the non stick foil a lot. no grease necessary. lovely for cookies. i have had the top of pecan pie come off. not sure why but try the holding down method.


----------



## Mischief Managed (Nov 17, 2011)

babetoo said:
			
		

> i use the non stick foil a lot. no grease necessary. lovely for cookies. i have had the top of pecan pie come off. not sure why but try the holding down method.



What is the holding down method?


----------



## chopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Silversage said:
			
		

> A couple thoughts:
> 
> Did you generously butter the foil?
> 
> ...



This is so true. Candy that I used to make in Michigan and used time to Gage how long to cook doesn't work so well at 7000 feet above sea level. But recipes that use temp. work.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 18, 2011)

Mischief Managed said:


> What is the holding down method?


 

guess that didn't make any sense, did it? when you serve just put hand on top of slice and hold it down. i don't know a way to keep it from happening.


----------



## Oldvine (Nov 18, 2011)

Your flour might be a little drier than the flour used when the recipe was invented.  Once in awhile we have to make adjustments for our own ingredients.  Maybe a drop or two of water to extend the moisture in the egg would help.   I probably would use non-stick foil and then give it a blast of cooking spray before the buttering.  Honey and sugar are sticky.


----------

